# Need help to id



## hibiscusmile (Apr 9, 2010)

Just got these this week and they are hatching, I did not order them, they were 

sent instead of my order. 

Problem is, I have no idea what species they are, the black ones look like a 

budwing and the other look like chinese or the camelomantis. The sender does not 

know what they are, as I have asked numerous times and cannot get an answer. 

They are from Africa somewhere. The ooths are huge and almost look identical, 

but as yu can see, two different mantis are hatching from them.Now you know what 

I know, but do you know what species they are?


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 9, 2010)

The tan ones look chinese. Idk about the black ones.

Btw, you said two different species came out the same ooth?


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh rebecca they are def chinese and budwing  I hope you did not pay for something else but recieved these ?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 10, 2010)

They are not chinese.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 10, 2010)

no, not two diff ones from same ooths, I ment the ooths are so much alike that I have them on the same lid glued, and two different mantis are in the container, the black one and the other, on the last pic, if u zoom in the top mantis has the little black fella behind him, so the ooths look alike, but the mantis dont.

So no guesses?


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 10, 2010)

So why do you rule out chinese? The ooth shape?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 10, 2010)

basically yes! Nothing like the same.


----------



## plant (Apr 11, 2010)

maybe a giant asian/african? I don't know what the nymphs of them look like but the ootheca looks like it could be.

I think a picture of the ootheca (possibly from the side) would help to identify them.


----------



## massaman (Apr 11, 2010)

well maybe christian would know or yen-saw?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 11, 2010)

We will have to wait an see then.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 12, 2010)

We have used to seeing T. sinesis ootheca here in the USA which is different than the budwing ootheca but some Tenodera sp. do have foamy ootheca that appear similar to the Parasphendale sp. ooth. It is still early but what you have there Rebecca could still be Tenodera sp. Must be a pain separating the mix group, good thing they are completely different. Imagine separating a mix group of spiny flower and budwing hatchling. :hang:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2010)

Well thanks Yen, I am thinking the same thing, I just happen to have my own tenodera at the same age and they look frightfully alike, only bigger, but on the other hand they also look like the cameolomantis. I hope they are another tenodera, that would be nice to put outside with ours and let them mix. The only thing is, you know Yen how they die off real easy? Well these are not doing the same thing, they are just fine. Also seperating them was hard, especially since the bud wing looking ones were still hatching and were light colored. So u think the other is a budwing? They sure look like it.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 14, 2010)

Here is a pic of a Tenodera sp. ooth from Taiwan, it looks foamy and different from the T. sinensis we have here. But the mantis appear to be of Tenodera sp.











the darker color ones could be budwing (Parasphendale sp.) based on the ootheca appearance.

Camelomantis hatchling shouldn't look like Tenodera sp but Hierodula species instead, are you sure you got Camelomantis?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 14, 2010)

Yea I believe I do, this species is huge, they are almost 1" and have just had the second molt, or 2nd instar.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 14, 2010)

You take such wonderful pics Yen, I wish I could do as well to post some for you, I also haave another tenodora species which came out dark brown almost black, will try to get pic of them before they all molt, the molted ones are turning green to, they were pretty good size when hatched, I was surprised too.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 15, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Yea I believe I do, this species is huge, they are almost 1" and have just had the second molt, or 2nd instar.


ok please keep us update, hopefully not the T. aridifolia which is also slender and long as nymphs.


hibiscusmile said:


> You take such wonderful pics Yen, I wish I could do as well to post some for you, I also haave another tenodora species which came out dark brown almost black, will try to get pic of them before they all molt, the molted ones are turning green to, they were pretty good size when hatched, I was surprised too.


oh nice please post a pic if possible.


----------

